# 3 section staff



## MMAkid1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Anyone know any websites for how to use a three section staff? Maybe some katas for it as well?


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 28, 2008)

MMAkid1 said:


> Anyone know any websites for how to use a three section staff? Maybe some katas for it as well?


Weapons aren't something to try to learn from a book or website...  especially weapons with unusual characteristics like the 3-section staff.  Look through this section, and you'll see plenty of threads that dig into that...

You seem very interested in advancing your training, but I don't get the impression that you're actually formally training with anyone.  Let me suggest that you re-direct the efforts from finding easy answers on the web to finding a local instructor in a style that offers what you want.  That search is more likely to bear fruit than your current efforts.


----------



## MMAkid1 (Apr 28, 2008)

That is true, of course, but I am only looking for the basics of the three section staff. My mother's boyfriend is A 1st degree blackbelt in kempo and has trained in both the Staff and nunchaku, so we thought it would be interesting to delve into the three section staff. He has used his staff techniques with it, and some were quite effective. We are just looking for the basics on "how to not kil yourself with a three section staff"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 In all seriousness, we are just looking for the basics of the three section staff.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 28, 2008)

Basic 3 section staff is basically a great way to knock yourself out when it whacks you in the back of the head (to list only one of the many ways it is possible to injure yourself with a 3 section staff). It is not a weapon you just pick up to play with, it is not nunchaku but a staff is a good place to start learning.

I knew an experienced and well trained 3 section staff guy that made one little mistake and knocked himself out during a demo... find a teacher

If you must play at least get the safety type, it will be much less painful


----------

